# Hello?



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

Is anybody in there?


----------



## Wez (Jul 8, 2016)

Holy cow, something blew up...

Nice, an edit button!


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Holy cow, something blew up...
> 
> Nice, an edit button!


This looks like the service that is the foundation for bigsoccer.com.  If so, the edit button on a message will disappear after a short time.


----------



## JackZ (Jul 8, 2016)

OMG - new board, CHANGE!! 

Let's see where's the avatar setup...


----------



## Buckyballer (Jul 8, 2016)

I can't believe I went thru withdrawals!  How pathetic!


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

Starting all over, let's do this!


----------



## bababooey (Jul 8, 2016)

Losing the old forum sucks, but I am happy that some of my original posts have been deleted into the abyss. Now I can start new!


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

Baba, you can now reinvent yourself!


----------



## JackZ (Jul 8, 2016)

Quick link to disable your profile from displaying your complete Date of Birth:
http://www.socalsoccer.com/account/personal-details


----------



## Generik (Jul 8, 2016)

Looking forward to making this new format even better than before...thanks to those involved in getting this up and running so quickly after the loss of our old database!


----------



## DIXIESTATESOCCER (Jul 8, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## chilena (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks Dom!


----------



## Justafan (Jul 8, 2016)

Buckyballer said:


> I can't believe I went thru withdrawals!  How pathetic!


I had to go to 3 local AYSO practices to get my fix. Lol


----------



## Harrypotter03 (Jul 8, 2016)

You don't know what you've  got until it's gone...and than back again!!! Even better!!


----------



## Buckyballer (Jul 8, 2016)

Harrypotter03 said:


> You don't know what you've  got until it's gone...and than back again!!! Even better!!


Right - and our club was on break so I couldn't even gossip on the field.  Long live Dom and the forums!


----------



## 4DaLuvoftheGM (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow! New look.. Thought the end was near when I couldn't login


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that the "Something to Ponder" Thread crashed the board when it hit 15,000 posts. Hopefully we can keep the political BS toned down a little now.


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 8, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I'm pretty sure that the "Something to Ponder" Thread crashed the board when it hit 15,000 posts. Hopefully we can keep the political BS toned down a little now.


Maybe once the phrase "if you like your plan you can keep your plan" overtook "the problem with US soccer is...." it triggered a self-destruct feature to prevent rupturing the space/time continuum.


----------



## FriscoSoccer04 (Jul 8, 2016)

Technician72 said:


> Starting all over, let's do this!


What a bummer to have to start over.  

Tech you going to restart that roll call?   Solar 04 Pulpaneck in the house!   (PS we renamed our team. )


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wez said:


> Holy cow, something blew up...
> 
> Nice, an edit button!


Wez, I have to ask.  In the avatar picture are you forcibly intoxicating a chicken?


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 8, 2016)

FriscoSoccer04 said:


> What a bummer to have to start over.
> 
> Tech you going to restart that roll call?   Solar 04 Pulpaneck in the house!   (PS we renamed our team. )


Yes, holding of until Dom creates the various sections to these new boards, but no doubt it'll get done.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> I'm pretty sure that the "Something to Ponder" Thread crashed the board when it hit 15,000 posts. Hopefully we can keep the political BS toned down a little now.


Once it passed the perennial favorites Nothing to Do and Bad Haiku, there was no stopping it.


----------



## Wez (Jul 9, 2016)

EvilGoalie 21 said:


> Wez, I have to ask.  In the avatar picture are you forcibly intoxicating a chicken?


How dare you sir!  You see, a chicken doesn't have arms and hands to easily enjoy cold beverages with, so I'm simply helping the less fortunate. Why do ppl always assume the worst...


----------



## EvilGoalie 21 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wez said:


> How dare you sir!  You see, a chicken doesn't have arms and hands to easily enjoy cold beverages with, so I'm simply helping the less fortunate. Why do ppl always assume the worst...


Understood.  Carry on.  I won't cry fowl.


----------

